# Where have you been in your Chaco's



## ckspaddler

It seems like everyone on the CKS staff has a pair of Chaco's. For this reason we decided to do a review on them. they've been around for a while, and for good reason.
Chaco Z1 and Z2 Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## yetigonecrazy

im sold for life. i wear mine 12 months a year, in the snow, mud, grass, etc. from the tops of fourteeners to the bottom of lots of river canyons, they are great anywhere and everywhere. nothing beats charging through a mountain stream without looking back while your friend stop to fumble with their large, cumbersome trail boots while they change into $5 wal mart sandals for five minutes.

two words: chaco tan. love pullin the foot out of the sock after a good ski day in late february or early march and still having people compliment your sandal tan.

and chacos might be the only sandal ever made that goes well in a formal situation. outside wedding? tux and chacos make a dashing caombo! love em, love em, love em!


----------



## Jensjustduckie

yetigonecrazy said:


> two words: chaco tan. love pullin the foot out of the sock after a good ski day in late february or early march and still having people compliment your sandal tan.


LOL, my husband calls them my "Z Feet" and I have worn them at night in February in the snow while loading a moving van- warm and dry all night!


----------



## Paul the Kayaker

Ya I have 5 or 6 pairs, all different styles and they are the best shoes out there. I call them shoes because I dont just wear them as sandals, I hike, run, kayak, raft, bike, and do just about everything in them. I wore them on an 1800 mile bike tour day in and day out, and took a brand new hiking pair to south america for 10 weeks of hiking, no break in needed, not a single blister anywhere. My first pair I got probably 12 years ago and I still rock them hard on the river. They are the best shoes I own, which is why I have every style, I love chaco!


----------



## Fry

*Where have I been in my Chacos?*

Um, everywhere...


----------



## JHimick

gustafson said:


> Um, everywhere...


+1... Way too many places to list. I think it's pretty cool that they've been down the Grand Canyon twice, once on my feet, once on my buddies feet. I bet someone out there has a dozen Grand trips in the same pair of Chacos.


----------



## palidog

I wish they still made the thong (?)


----------



## Fallingup

I wore chacos down the isle in a white dress, and back again in divorce court.
I wear them to work; in sales meetings and luncheons.
I wear them on the river, I wear them biking, I wear them at snooty parties, and hike 14‘ers in them. 
I wore them to a panic show, warp tour and a brooks & dunn show all in the same week ( yeah, I know).
I have slept in them, made love in them and worn them drunk at karaoke.

I wear them because they have so many different personalities, like me. They may just be a sandal to some people; but to many they are a way of life. 

Oh, and yes.. nothing more sexier than a chaco tan....Z strap preferred, and even better if its February!


----------



## bldrmorgan

palidog said:


> I wish they still made the thong (?)


You talking about these? -Flip Pro


----------



## dgosn

*Chacos*

I had a pair of Chacos I bought in 2001, had them for 7 years, resoled with stealth rubber (climbing) halfway through their life. These things rocked, they went up several moderate climbs in Rocky Mountain Park, canyoneering decents in southern Utah, many peaks in CO, etc..... Finally the straps rotted off of them, not a fault of the sandal but of funky feet and 1000s of miles.

In 2008 I bought a new pair of Chacos, I got about 10 months out of them, but really only wore them about 6 of those months. Two straps broke, sent them in for warranty work. To Chaco's credit they were fixed and back in my possession in a week. I had these for about 3 more months and the straps broke again, and rubber was peeling off the sole. I ended up loosing one one the river. I bought another pair in spring 2009; straps broke in about 5 months. 

I will never buy chacos again, they used to have awesome quality, but it seems like the quality control went way downhill. I appreciate the warranty, but that warranty means little when you are strapless early into a 15 day river trip or early into a 3 day backpacking trip. Field speedy-stitched sandals aren't that comfortable.....

I'd like to hear from the manufacture about what has happened to the QC at the factory. Is it from being moved to China? Either way I'd rather support a company that doesn't force me to send a pair of sandals to the landfill annually. I hate to say it, but I went back to Teva, they seem to be a little more durable.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

I got really lucky a couple years back and found a basement bargain pair for 40 bucks, they say they are made in Colorado - I am betting the quality went down when they shipped their production off to China. Just guessing.


----------



## earnyourturn

Backpacked Paria Canyon in them, worked great, bring back the older footbed the new hatch pattern makes my feet stink.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

I got mine 5 years ago for 35 bucks. I've worn them year round since then. 2 years ago I had to have them resoled which was free and they called me and offered to replace the webbing for 20 bucks since they had them in. I just wore them for 19 days on the grand, never pulling out the trail shoes. Won best chaco tan on the last night! Next to a dog, they might be my best friends. Another guy though got his 3 months ago and lost his soles on like day 6.


----------



## boonecounty

*Back in the day*

A couple years ago when I was guiding rock/mountains in the cascades my buddy Nick Pope (IFMGA guide) and I hiked into climb Dreamer (IV) 5.10 in Darrington Washington. Upon arriving we discovered I had left my climbing shoes. Luckily I had my sticky rubber Z2's. Well I led the first 5 pitches of slab and Nick led the last 5 pitches of cracks and we strolled that stuff. I have some great pictures of me climbing like 8 pitches up in Chacos.


----------



## funkins

Chacos blow. Crocs rule...just check out this thread and you'll be convinced:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/lost-croc-19939.html


----------



## ryguy

Funkins... You need to shut your trap, although I do love the crocs post. 

Cheers


----------



## RockyMountainMan

I can't wear them - I've tried a bunch on and none fit my feet - straps too tight. It sucks 'cause I can tell they're quality. 

Keen's do me right when I need the stability, but I love to roll in my Reef flip flops.


----------



## stevek

*I agree with dgosn, chaco quality has declined sharply..*

Who knows how low they'll go. First pair started in 2000 and are still around although the rubber has worn through the soles only where the straps run under the frame. No fault of chaco, and the most comfortable thing ever to grace my foot. Ive had three other pairs in the last three years and each ones crappier than the last. I have also seen countless coworkers and friends who live and work outside blow through em. The soles delam in no time, the straps are now made from a more coarse, narrower, grit impregnable, blister inspiring fabric and the footbeds are heavier, harder, less supportive (...i know... how did they pull that off) and the wider checker patern underfoot is not nearly as comfortable as the original fine grid that was smooth as Silk! Also the originals seemed to bend, give and custom form to your foot a loot more than the current models and feel lighter. I'll never pay for another pair...


----------



## oarbender

when did production head to china? 

bought first pair in 95, take em off for sleep or shower, sometimes both.


----------

